# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Chia sẻ kinh nghiệm đi du lịch hè với kinh phí từ 3-5 triệu

## g.anpha

*Tour Du Lịch hè 2013*



 Kinh nghiệm du lịch: Đi tour gì trong mùa hè với kinh phí từ 3 – 5 triệu đồng.
 Bạn và gia đình đang có ngân sách từ 3-5 triệu đồng/người trong mùa hè này, vậy nên đi đâu và làm gì để có được những ngày nghỉ thật vui vẻ và đáng nhớ?

 Trong bối cảnh kinh tế gặp nhiều khó khăn, các gia đình cá nhân cũng rất quan tâm đến vấn đề kinh phí trong khi đi chơi. Chọn cho mình được một tour hợp lý để du lịch đôi khi có thể làm bạn đau đầu, Du Lịch Việt xin tư vấn cho bạn một vài tour với giá cả rất hợp lý mà vẫn đảm bảo chất lượng cao.

* Campuchia:*

 Hành trình TPHCM – Siem Riep – Angkor – Phnom Penh (4 ngày 3 đêm)  

 Giá 2.999.000 đồng – dành cho 10 khách đầu tiên đăng ký của tour. Với mỗi hành trình tour mở ra, bạn có thể đăng ký ngay sau khi đọc được thông tin để là một trong 10 người đăng ký tour đầu tiên. Tour đi Campuchia thông thường của Du Lịch Việt cũng có giá rất tốt chỉ từ 3.074.000 với những điểm đến đặc trưng ở đất nước chùa tháp như đền Angkor Wat với bao câu chuyện huyền thoại trên tường thành, đền Bayon với muôn mặt Phật với nụ nười bí hiểm hay đền Taprohm bối cảnh của bộ phim nổi tiếng Tomb Rider – Kẻ cướp một. Tour Campuchia thường đi bằng đường bộ giúp bạn có thể thấy một đất nước láng giềng gần gũi và đa màu sắc.


 Tour Campuchia với mức giá hợp túi tiền nhưng không kém phần hấp dẫn
 Hành trình TPHCM – Sihanouk Ville – Cao nguyên Bokor (4 ngày 3 đêm)

 Giá: 3.699.000 đồng. Đây là tour mới của Du Lịch Việt mở ra dành cho các du khách yêu thiên nhiên hoang dã và những câu chuyện truyền thuyết ly kì. Hành trình tour sẽ bắt đầu từ tỉnh Kampot với cao nguyên Bokor nơi bạn có thể phóng tầm mắt về phía quê nhà Việt Nam với đảo Phú Quốc hay Hà Tiên phía chân trời. Ngoài ra cao nguyên Bokor còn là ngơi nghỉ ngơi của nhà vua Sinanouk với cung điện xưa và câu chuyện về ngôi chùa Năm Thuyền trên đỉnh núi sẽ đưa các bạn đến thế giới của những tưởng tượng phong phú cho việc ra đời nền văn minh của người Khmer. Sau hành trình lên cao nguyên, những bãi cát dài và mịn của biển Sihanouk sẽ là khoảng không gian lý tưởng bởi thời tiết ở Sinaouk Ville khá thuận lợi cho việc đầm mình trong làn nước mát mạnh. Những quán Bar ngoài trời sôi động kiểu phố Tây sẽ kéo bạn ra khỏi khách sạn để hưởng ứng cái không khí của một đô thị đang dần phát triển.

*Nha Trang*

 Hành trình: TPHCM – Nha Trang – Vịnh Nha Phu (3 ngày 2 đêm)

 Giá từ: 5.199.000 đồng. Chỉ hơn 5 triệu đồng nhưng tour du lịch bằng máy bay khứ hồi TPHCM ó Nha Trang sẽ khiến bạn hài lòng bởi không phải tốn thời gian di chuyển. Hầu hết chương trình tour được thiết kế chi tiết và hợp lý để du khách vừa có thể tham quan nhiều điểm đến mà vẫn có thời gian để nghỉ ngơi thư giãn. Bên cạnh những chuyến ghé thăm các địa điểm trong thành phố như tháp bà Ponaga, nhà thờ Chánh Tòa, Long Sơn Tự chuyến tàu đưa bạn đến với vịnh Nha Phu ghé thăm các điểm nổi tiếng như Hòn Thị, Hòn Hèo, Đảo Khỉ.

* Phú Quốc:*

 Hành trình: TPHCM – Phú Quốc (3 ngày 2 đêm)

 Chỉ một chuyến bay ngắn từ sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, TPHCM là bạn có thể tìm đến một không gian biển cả mênh mông và rừng cây xanh mát. “Đảo ngọc” Phú Quốc với những bãi biển đẹp đến mê hồn và còn những đảo nhỏ lân cận chắc chắn sẽ giúp bạn cảm thấy mình gần gũi với thiên nhiên hơn bao giờ hết. Giếng Tiên, bãi biển Dinh Cậu lại là những điểm đến mang tính chất văn hóa lịch sử tạo nên một chuyến đi tuy ngắn ngày nhưng lại cho bạn cảm giác rất dài bởi sự phong phú trong chương trình tour. Bạn cũng đường bỏ qua cơ hội tham gia vào chuyến câu mực đêm cùng các ngư dân trên đảo để bổ sung vào bộ sưu tập những chuyến phiêu lưu của bản thân (thường chi phí này là tự túc những giá cũng rất phải chăng chỉ trong khoảng 300 ngàn đồng).

 Liên hệ:

 CÔNG TY TNHH DỊCH VỤ THƯƠNG MẠI DU LỊCH ANPHA 

 Ad: 17 Nguyen Phuc Chu Str, District Tan Binh, Ho Chi Minh City. 
 Ad: 373/1/60 Ly Thuong Kiet, 09 Ward, District Tan Binh, Ho Chi Minh City. 

 Tư vấn trực tuyến: 
 Yahoo/skype: eminem_vn84 
 Hotline: 0948534404 em Duy Phương

----------

